# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  AmuliusRSPS • Unique Content • Fast Growing! (NEED STAFF)

## amuliuspvp

*Double Loot Weekend
Players have the ability to obtain 2 drops in 1 kill. Please note that the loots are NOT DOUBLED, but rather 2 loot piles are obtained in 1 kill.*

PLAY: amuliusrsps.com

Server Features

- Real RS Grand Exchange
- Loyalty Points
- Fully working Bank Tabs!
- Bounty Hunter
- Ironman Mode
- Ultimate Ironman Mode
- Well of Goodwill
- Automatic Voting + Highscores
- Automatic Donations
- Fully working Clan Chat!
- Full Gambling 
- Full working Trivia system with points!
- Working Dungeons
- Runespan



Bosses:
- God Wars Dungeon
- Nex
- Corporeal Beast
- Tormented Demons
- Dagannoth Kings
- Slash Bash
- Nomad
- Pheonix
- Bandos Avatar
- Kalphite Queen
- King Black Dragon
- Chaos Elemental
- Frost Dragons
- Glacors

Minigames:
- Warriors Guild
- Pest Control
- Duel Arena
- Barrows
- Fight Cave
- Fight Pits
- Soul Wars






Ingame radio - 


Update log:
_Improved combat system
Interface when attacking NPC
Item definitions error occurred by character encodingi
Staking - full inventory bug fixed
Ice Strykewyrms are stronger
You can no longer rest while walking
Players will now drop their items upon death in GWD boss rooms
added slayer requirement to dark beasts
Hexcres & Focus sight will now go to your helmet slot and not weapon.
took away rocktails, sharks, ect. all the high level fish and make them fishable only
You can now make super restores.
More banking place
New rank system
Farming for plat + normal players broken
Fixed blurite ore at glacors (now mineable)
Animal bow - added range interface with correct female model
Double exp
Spirit shields wont drain for platinum and gold members
Added HP above heads (need to update client for that)
Clan chat error fixed
Interface bug fixed
Fixed herbs
Fixed nex map
Rings (i) are kept on death
Corrupt dragon spear needs to be fixed (Dropped by chaos elemental) once you have speced a player it has to freeze them for 12 seconds, reg spear does 6
Toggle music loading client
Removing snow and christmas shit
We've also added a update server. That means the cache size have been reduced from 170 MB to 11 MB.
Auto donator fixed
Top donator on the homepage
Livechat on the homepage has been fixed
New donator page
Fletching animation will now loop until logs used.
The money which you start with in dungeoneering has been doubled. The food in dungeoneering now heals a lot more than before.
warriors guild, you shouldn't get dragon defender instantly now (The dragon defender can be obtained first but if you get unlucky and don't get it as your first defender you'll have to work your way up)
Dropping a lazy cat as actual pet
Fixed yell (just for you wise :*)
Fixed anvil at smithing arena
Clipping system re-worked meaning warrior guild bug is fixed.
You can now sell noted items to the thieving shop for the same value.
Staffchat - new features
_

----------


## amuliuspvp

bumppppppppp

----------

